# Scored a case of rib tips!



## b-one (Mar 4, 2015)

Just picked up a 30# case of rib tips!
Haven't smoked any before but how hard could they be. They look nice and meaty! 













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Mar 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Mar 4, 2015


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2015)

Its pork if smoked it can't be bad


----------



## sota d (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice score! Those look great. Can't wait for the qview! David.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2015)

Are they done yet???? Load that smoker up and throw that box in there!


----------



## b-one (Mar 5, 2015)

Got some Post Oak chunks they are going in the mix! This wood is from Fruita Wood and BBQ Supply they cut the wood when ordered nice size chunks as well. 













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Mar 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Mar 5, 2015





This wood has a much stronger smell then the bags I buy around me I will have to order some cherry to try out. IIRC they suggest use of the wood within six months.


----------



## b-one (Mar 5, 2015)

Just mixed up some rub! Kosher salt,black pepper,seasoned salt,gran.garlic,onion powder,thyme,ground Rosemary,dehydrated onion,paprika,parsley flakes,cardamom and sugar in the raw. It smells like a winner! Here's a shot of it planning to add more paprika as we are out. 













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Mar 5, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd eat some rib tips.... Hell yeah !  Thumbs Up


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 5, 2015)

Rib tips are delicious! They also make incredible pulled pork.  Haha found that out one day when I forgot they were in the smoker.


----------



## daddad (Mar 5, 2015)

Man that rub looks delicious!!! I'm a newbie at this just seasoned my electric smoker last night. Got a porkloin in the fridge. Recomendations on seasoning


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 5, 2015)

Tips are as good if not better then ribs.


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 5, 2015)

I wanna see this one!


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice score

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Mar 5, 2015)

Make sure and place a pan of beans under them when you smoke. ZOMG!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## b-one (Mar 7, 2015)

Seasoned them last night. Thinking I may go apple and post oak. 













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Mar 7, 2015


----------



## b-one (Mar 7, 2015)

Smoking in progress!













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Mar 7, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice, looking good

Gary


----------



## b-one (Mar 7, 2015)

image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Mar 7, 2015





Turned out good will try next batch with a different rub just something not quite right that's why I got a case right? They are very juicy and compared to some I have had in the past very meaty surprisingly so.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks great.    Love me some tips.


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks good keep the pics rolling 

gary


----------



## b-one (Mar 8, 2015)

image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Mar 8, 2015





Chopped some for lunch. Sorry for the poor pic quality.


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice Lunch

Gary


----------

